# Website - Looking to buy



## Pope John 11 (16 Jan 2010)

I am looking to buy this website, but I have a feeling its only worth €50,000 max.

http://www.hotaweb.com/url/askaboutmoney.com

Does anyone know anything about the legitimacy of this website?

Whats the best way to bargin down the owner?


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Jan 2010)

I'd leave it, Your Holiness. I doubt if it'll ever catch on!


----------



## thedaras (17 Jan 2010)

Wouldnt touch it with a barge pole,can you imagine the amount of utter nutters you would have to moderate on it!! (one not too far from this post your nerves would be gone..


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Jan 2010)

thedaras said:


> Wouldnt touch it with a barge pole,can you imagine the amount of utter nutters you would have to moderate on it!! (one not too far from this post your nerves would be gone..


 
I think you're right!  Eh......................?  Oh.....................!


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2010)

Key words "how to get rid of spiders"!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jan 2010)

That's a Daft valuation!


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> That's a Daft valuation!


 
Brendan, would it be fair to assume that, if you were to be tempted by such an offer, there'd be a few bob in it for all of your loyal subjects...........?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jan 2010)

We did an April's Fool spoof on it a few years ago during the height of the dot.com boom. We announced our flotation and that we were giving Frequent Posters the right to subscribe for shares in proportion to their number of posts. 

In the madness of the time, people took it seriously and it started an awful row about how unfair it was to people who often made a small number of good posts as we were favouring the likes of ..... who posted on every topic.

If we were doing it now, we would have more data to make the allocation fairer. There would be reductions for the number of warnings. Additions for the number of Key Posts, etc.


----------



## Sunny (18 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> We did an April's Fool spoof on it a few years ago during the height of the dot.com boom. We announced our flotation and that we were giving Frequent Posters the right to subscribe for shares in proportion to their number of posts.
> 
> In the madness of the time, people took it seriously and it started an awful row about how unfair it was to people who often made a small number of good posts as we were favouring the likes of ..... who posted on every topic.
> 
> If we were doing it now, we would have more data to make the allocation fairer. There would be reductions for the number of warnings. Additions for the number of Key Posts, etc.


 
Ha ha. Excellent.


----------



## Complainer (18 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> We did an April's Fool spoof on it a few years ago during the height of the dot.com boom. We announced our flotation and that we were giving Frequent Posters the right to subscribe for shares in proportion to their number of posts.
> 
> In the madness of the time, people took it seriously and it started an awful row about how unfair it was to people who often made a small number of good posts as we were favouring the likes of ..... who posted on every topic.
> 
> If we were doing it now, we would have more data to make the allocation fairer. There would be reductions for the number of warnings. Additions for the number of Key Posts, etc.



And exclude all that Letting Off Steam nonsense...


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jan 2010)

I think there should be extra credit for those posting "like" or "loike boi" in any post, like.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Jan 2010)

Maybe all us members could buy the site from Brendan.

I've got

***checks pocket***

75c in cash money and I'm happy to pay the same again next week.


----------



## Marion (18 Jan 2010)

http://www.hotaweb.com/url/thepropertypin.com
http://www.hotaweb.com/url/askaboutmoney.com
http://www.hotaweb.com/url/irishtimes.com

    I never thought that Brendan would sell.

 But I don’t understand the valuations. Have some Vested Interests created an AAM bubble? 

  Or are we all rich as I’m sure Brendan will share some of the loot with us ... won’t he? 

Marion


----------



## Purple (18 Jan 2010)

Complainer said:


> And exclude all that Letting Off Steam nonsense...


 You're just having a go at me now


----------



## S.L.F (18 Jan 2010)

I just checked there for my own website and I see its priceless.


----------



## mathepac (18 Jan 2010)

S.L.F said:


> I just checked there for my own website and I see its priceless.


There are subtle differences between "priceless" and "worthless" - ask any banker or stock-market trader


----------



## S.L.F (18 Jan 2010)

Speaking of prices I did a bit of checking on that site and found 1 particular site that is worth

*$164,152,006*

Can anybody beat that?


----------



## Marion (18 Jan 2010)

S.L.F said:


> Speaking of prices I did a bit of checking on that site and found 1 particular site that is worth
> 
> *$164,152,006*
> 
> Can anybody beat that?




Sure!

http://www.hotaweb.com/url/google.com

*Rough Estimated Data*


*Website worth:* $22,568,632,761


Marion


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jan 2010)

I'll take 2 of the last one and 3 of the one before that, do they take VISA? mine is  issued by the First National FlybyNight Bank of Nigeria in the name of Rev. E. Scamsalot.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://www.hotaweb.com/url/google.com
> 
> ...


 
Too damn fast you got that in 6 mins what did you do put a bid in for it or something



Did you use Graham's card or something?

Bloody hell


----------



## Marion (18 Jan 2010)

The first company I tried. 

Yes. Graham's card worked a treat.

Marion


----------



## Purple (18 Jan 2010)

They say that www.myhome.ie is worth $496,015 (Just uner €350'000)
The Irish Times paid €50'000'000 for it in 2006. Ouch!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jan 2010)

So if myhome is worth $496k and we are worth $332k, does that mean that the Irish Times might buy Askaboutmoney for €33m? 

Now, I know I said it was not for sale at any price, but I think it would be rude not to take a call from Geraldine Kennedy. In fact, I might even call her "Madam" for that money.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> So if myhome is worth $496k and we are worth $332k, does that mean that the Irish Times might buy Askaboutmoney for €33m?
> 
> Now, I know I said it was not for sale at any price, but I think it would be rude not to take a call from Geraldine Kennedy. In fact, I might even call her "Madam" for that money.


 
If you need any advice on potential C.G.T. issues...cough cough...good rates blah blah.


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> So if myhome is worth $496k and we are worth $332k, does that mean that the Irish Times might buy Askaboutmoney for €33m?
> 
> Now, I know I said it was not for sale at any price, but I think it would be rude not to take a call from Geraldine Kennedy. In fact, I might even call her "Madam" for that money.


 
I think now would be a good time to start increasing the post count, guys! April 1st is coming round again soon. You'd never know.............  

Graham, would we get a group discount from you to handle all our C.G.T. returns collectively?

And, by the way, have I ever taken the time to tell you what a really great guy I think you are, Brendan? Hell of a guy, IMHO! I wouldn't be surprised if you were originally from Cork!


----------



## Complainer (18 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> In fact, I might even call her "Madam" for that money.


The correct term is 'Modom' (so I'm told).


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Jan 2010)

Complainer said:


> The correct term is 'Modom' (so I'm told).


 
Are you living in Montenotte now, Complainer?


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jan 2010)

Complainer said:


> The correct term is 'Modom' (so I'm told).





Lex Foutish said:


> Are you living in Montenotte now, Complainer?



No Lex he just knows about these things


----------



## Marion (18 Jan 2010)

For that money Brendan you should be willing to call her ma'am.

In fact, I'm sure we'd all agree to do likewise - at least those of us who would like to share in the spoils. 

Lex has already shown how swiftly he can be turn on the sycophanchy but he did redeem himself, slightly, by alluding to your Cork connections. 


Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Jan 2010)

Marion said:


> For that money Brendan you should be willing to call her ma'am.
> 
> In fact, I'm sure we'd all agree to do likewise - at least those of us who would like to share in the spoils.
> 
> ...


 
Me an obsequious type? Not at all, Marion. I'm more from the Bardic tradition myself and am currently composing a eulogy (not an elegy ) in praise of Our Most Gracious and Most Noble Host!

And speaking of Cork, do I detect a Marionian connection with our fair republic? One of our diaspora, perhaps..............?


----------



## Purple (19 Jan 2010)

You people should really try to have some self respect... the slight whiff of a few shekels and you turn into a bunch of craven lick-spittle’s. 

The money should all go to Brendan... less a small percentage to me for coming up with the idea, right Brendan, your wonderfulness?


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Graham, would we get a group discount from you to handle all our C.G.T. returns collectively?


 
Only for those Lex who pledge allegiance to [broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Jan 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Only for those Lex who pledge allegiance to [broken link removed]


 
Thank you, Graham, Oh Loyal and Trusted Son of the Republic. 

Let's see Purple swallow that one!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2010)

What has happened in such a short period of time? The decline in value is worst than that of The Irish Nationwide!

[broken link removed]


----------



## jhegarty (30 Jan 2010)

Brendan said:


> What has happened in such a short period of time? The decline in value is worst than that of The Irish Nationwide!
> 
> [broken link removed]



The .com is the one worth the money. No need to apply to NAMA for a bailout yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jan 2010)

Ah!


----------

